# Problème configuration envoi Mail



## Nephtys (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour. 

Mes adresse mail snt chez OVH. Impossible de configurer mail pour envoyer les e-mail. Par contre je les reçois sans aucun soucis (en SSL).

Voilà la config actuelle : 

Serveur de réception : ssl0.ovh.net
Nom d'utilisateur : XX@XX.com
Mot de passe : xxxx
Serveur d'envoi : 
Nom du serveur : ssl0.ovh.net
Port d'envoi : 993 (445 déjà testé ne marche pas non plus)
Nom d'utilisateur : XX@XX.com
Mot de passe : xxxx


Ca fait plusieurs mois que j'essayer sans succes. Du coup j'utilise Thunderbird, qui lui marche sans soucis, avec la même configuration en plus. Du coup impossible d'envoyer des mail de mon iPhone. 

Je me decide à vous demander de l'aide, parce que je vais partir en vacances début octobre ! Du coup je vais avoir besoin de répondre aux e-mail de mes clients et je n'aurai pas mon ordinateur avec moi !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail et de paramétrage de messagerie, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Larme (2 Septembre 2012)

SSL à activer ?
Type d'authentification ?

T'as essayé ce qui est indiqué ici ?


----------



## Nephtys (2 Septembre 2012)

Je suis désolée de vous avoir déranger pour rien. Ca vient de se remettre à marcher à marcher comme par magie, en allan dans les paramètre pour répondre aux questions de Larme. Ca m'a demander de sauvegarder alors que je n'avait rien changer ! J'ai oui et j'ai refait un test au cas où et Bin, magie, ça marche ! 

Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi, depuis janvier j'essaye de régler le problème ! A force de faire des tests j'ai du tomber sur une combinaison qui marche lol ! 


Bonne semaine à tous !


----------

